# Ma souris qui se déplace toute seule !!



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, je ne sais pas ou poser la question alors je la colle ici !! 

En suivant en direct la dernière Keynote, ma souris c'est mise a se balader toute seule sur mon écran, je n'arrivais pas a en prendre la main, du coup j'ai tout coupé a l'arrache car je ne pouvais pas éteindre en passant par la pomme !! 

Est-ce que cela vous dit quelque chose ? (piratage ?) 

Merci de vos avis éclairés !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> En suivant en direct la dernière Keynote, ma souris c'est mise a se balader toute seule sur mon écran, je n'arrivais pas a en prendre la main...



 ... Moi aussi ça m'est arrivé ! Probablement l'excitation de la keynote en étant à jeun ... J'ai réglé le problème en collant un morceau d'Emmental dans le bas de l'écran ... le temps qu'elle boustifaille et c'était réglé ! 

ps : désolé, mais je n'ai pas de réponse sérieuse à ton problème !:rateau:


----------



## Fìx (26 Octobre 2012)

Laisse moi deviner. 

En suivant la keynote en direct, ta souris s'est dirigée toute seule vers la barre de recherche google de safari et ton clavier (de mèche lui aussi), a tapé tout seul : apple et a tapé Enter.

Ta souris a ensuite cliqué sur le 1er lien, a cliqué sur "nouvel iPad", cliqué sur "acheter" et ton clavier a tapé ton numéro de carte bancaire etc etc....





Bon Scalounet.... On n'est pas ta femme ! Tu peux nous l'avouer qu't'étais bourré c'soir là et qu'tu t'es laissé aller !!  Pis t'façon, pourquoi t'essaies de te justifier hein ?! :sleep:


----------



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2012)

Mais keske j'ai fais au bon dieu pour que les deux pires zouaves du site me répondent !!  





Edit: Bon y en a d'autres je sais, mais quand même !!


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2012)

Ben, t'as posté au bar...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2012)

C'est fou, hein, ya pas que les nioubes qui s'y laissent prendre.


----------



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2012)

Je l'savais c'était une connerie de mettre ça ici, je l'ssssavais !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2012)

Ah oui, on le savait aussi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Mais keske j'ai fais au bon dieu pour que les deux pires zouaves du site me répondent !!



C'est vrai que tu as plus de chance de nous trouver sur "La Terrasse" que sur "Mac OSX"...:rateau:


----------



## boodou (27 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> ma souris c'est mise a se balader toute seule sur mon écran, je n'arrivais pas a en prendre la main, du coup j'ai tout coupé a l'arrache car je ne pouvais pas éteindre en passant par la pomme !!



La même mésaventure est arrivée à un MIB alors qu'il communitait/manageait les forums  par erreur il a banni pleins de membres, mais en fait c'était pas lui c'était sa souris.


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2012)

Faut se méfier des souris.


----------



## Scalounet (27 Octobre 2012)

Bon, je sais de source sure, que ça n'est pas la souris (avec 2 cats a la maison, elle sait qu'elle doit se tenir a carreau), mais là, j'avoue que c'est zarbi quand même c't'histoire !! 

C'est comme si on était a deux a se la partager !  


J'ai quand même appris que, si cela se reproduisait, je pourrais essayer le morceau de fromage tout en invitant mon amie a aller faire des courses en prenant soins de ne pas oublier la carte bleu. (quoi que non, ça, ça serait pire encore)


----------



## jugnin (27 Octobre 2012)

T&#8217;aurais pas un deuxième Mac chez toi ? Le partage d&#8217;écran activé ? Ou même VNC de configuré depuis un iPhone ? Y&#8217;a quelques années, j&#8217;avais activé Photobooth à distance sur l&#8217;ordi de ma mère&#8230; ça lui avait fait drôle. 

Sinon, ben Fix a raison. T&#8217;es juste un drogué, c&#8217;est pas grave hein !


----------



## Scalounet (27 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Taurais pas un deuxième Mac chez toi ? Le partage décran activé ? Ou même VNC de configuré depuis un iPhone ? Ya quelques années, javais activé Photobooth à distance sur lordi de ma mère ça lui avait fait drôle.
> 
> Sinon, ben Fix a raison. Tes juste un drogué, cest pas grave hein !



 

Rien de tout cela, mais...

... je prends des médicaments en ce moment, tu penses que c'est ça ?  

Pi fô pas écouter Fix, lui, il ne dit que des bêtises !! 

C'est les medocs, j'vois pas autre chose, paske *NONNNN J'SUIS PAS UN DROGUÉ *!!!


----------



## Powerdom (27 Octobre 2012)

Une souris qui se balade sur l'écran c'est quand même exceptionnel. Elle avait des ventouses ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Une souris qui se balade sur l'écran c'est quand même exceptionnel. Elle avait des ventouses ?



Nan, c'était un gekko


----------



## Scalounet (27 Octobre 2012)

*je vous d'mande de vous taire !!! *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2012)

Toi, t'en as une qui bouge toute seule, moi, la mienne, elle nettoie les chiottes ... *LA* grande classe n'est il pas ???? 




​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

Et quand elle ne nettoie pas les chiottes, elle égaie mes tristes soirées par un petit air d'accordéon fraiseux !!!! 




​


----------



## TiteLine (27 Octobre 2012)

@TheBig ... je veux la même :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> @TheBig ... je veux la même :love:



Avec plaisir Titeline ... mais tu dois adopter tout le staff ! 




​


----------



## Scalounet (28 Octobre 2012)

J'ai trouvé la coupable !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la coupable !!



Fais attention à


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2012)

Bon dimanche alors.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Octobre 2012)

On frôle le kitch là !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> On frôle le kitch là !!



J'adore !!!!!!!    :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'adore !!!!!!!    :rose:



T'aimes ça hein!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'aimes ça hein !



Ce dimanche était un dimanche de merde .... Tu l'as rendu radieux et chaleureux hihi !!   

Encore ! :love::love::love:


----------



## TiteLine (28 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec plaisir Titeline ... mais tu dois adopter tout le staff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love::love::love:
Je veux bien les adopter tous à condition qu'ils ne se reproduisent pas


----------



## aCLR (28 Octobre 2012)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> :love::love::love:
> Je veux bien les adopter tous à condition qu'ils ne se reproduisent pas



Malheureusement, je ne peux rien garantir !
Par contre, si on ne les surveille pas tout le temps, elles risquent de faire des bêtises !!!






:love:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2012)

Que personne ne bouge ! Je m'en charge ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que personne ne bouge ! Je m'en charge ! :love:


:love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2012)

Ça se confirme, il y a une shoot-room dans la cave !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça se confirme, il y a une shoot-room dans la cave !


... Effectivement ! Des souris qui bougent toutes seules ... des photos de fleurs qui apparaissent comme par enchantement ... et dans un autre post "macabee" qui b.... à c.... tellement rabattues qu'il se prend les pieds dedans ... on est en droit de se poser quelques questions !


----------



## Scalounet (28 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> *je vous d'mande de vous taire !!! *



Bis !  :mouais:


mais pourquoi ? pourquoi ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> ...mais pourquoi ? pourquoi ????



Euh ! C'est uniquement pour t'aider ! 
:love:


----------



## Scalounet (29 Octobre 2012)

Je le sais bien ! 

Et je vous remercie tous pour le mal que vous vous donnez, cela m'est très utile !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Et je vous remercie tous pour le mal que vous vous donnez, cela m'est très utile !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Octobre 2012)

c'est içi la salle de consommation voulue par la Gauche ?

Une camomille svp...oui brute, soyons fou !


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malheureusement, je ne peux rien garantir !
> Par contre, si on ne les surveille pas tout le temps, elles risquent de faire des bêtises !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as pu les sauver de MobileMe ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2012)

bebert a dit:


> Tu as pu les sauver de MobileMe ???



 ... J'ai sauvé celle-là aussi !!!!!! Sacré bebert !:love:





​


----------



## Scalounet (30 Octobre 2012)

Dis donc, c'est quoi cet écran ? 

J'comprends mieux pourquoi tu as aussi des souris !!


----------

